# Mystical (and ominous) Classical Music



## Atrahasis

Music which can be used to describe the endless Universe, or dark and mystical corners of the galaxies. Music that resonates to the deepest parts of human souls and music that illumines human mysterious nature. If you know compositions that match those criterias, write them in the comments.

*random order!

Tristan Murail Les courants de l'espace





CLAUDE DEBUSSY: CLAIR DE LUNE





Avet Terterian Symphony N6





Karlheinz Stockhausen -- FREITAGS-GRUSS (WELTRAUM 1/2)





Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"





The Unanswered Question - Charles Ives





Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony No. 4 





Rautavaara: Angels & Visitations





Angel of Dusk - Einojuhani Rautavaara





Rautavaara - Harp Concerto





Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No.8 ("The Journey")





Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"





Eric Whitacre - Deep Field 





Penderecki - Horn Concerto 





Anna Thorvaldsdottir - Aeriality





Ustvolskaya - Concerto (1946)





Sibelius - The Swan of Tuonela, Op 22





Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 16 





Olivier Messiaen - Éclairs sur l'au-delà...





Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3





Ola Gjeilo - Song of the Universal





Per Nørgård - Iris, from Iris/Voyage into the Golden Screen





Penderecki: Cello Concerto No.1 (1972)





Jean Sibelius - Symphony no.7 





Kaija Saariaho: Asteroid 4179 "Toutatis"





Thomas Adès - Polaris (2010)





Peter Sculthorpe - From Oceana





Edgard Varese, Arcana





Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n .17 op. 213 "Symphony for metal orchestra"





Georg Friedrich Haas: ...Und... (2008)





Per Nørgård: Metamorfosi (1954)





Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques III. Partiels





Georg Friedrich Haas - limited approximations





Tristan Murail - Gondwana





Tristan Murail - Désintégrations (1982-83)





Alan Hovhaness (Symphony No. 48 'Vision of Andromeda')





Iannis Xenakis ~ Shaar





Hovhaness 1970 SY22 'City of Light'





Gustav Holst, Invocation
Gustav Holst, Invocation

Giacinto Scelsi - Natura Renovatur





Giacinto Scelsi - Anagamin





Giacinto Scelsi - The Works for Double Bass | Dharana





Iannis Xenakis ‎- Kraanerg





Kaija Saariaho: Oltra Mar (1999)





Saariaho. Orion - I. Memento mori





Georg Friedrich Haas - Hyperion





György Kurtág - Stele





Edgard Varèse, Ameriques





Jón Leifs: Hafís op.63 





Holst - The Planets





Nancy Van de Vate - Chernobyl





Messiaen - Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum





A. Scriabin: Prometheus or the Poem of Fire





Olivier Messiaen Improvisations - organ





Iannis Xenakis - Keqrops





Iannis Xenakis - "Jonchaies" for 109 musicians (1977)





György Ligeti - Volumina





György Ligeti - Ramifications (12 Strings Version)





György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna

Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations")





Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 6 op. 173 "Celestial gate"





ALAN HOVHANESS: Symphony No.50 Mount St. Helens





Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 53 op. 377 "Star dawn"





Alan Hovhaness - Prayer of St. Gregory





Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum





Giacinto Scelsi - Hurqualia





Giacinto Scelsi - Anahit





Giacinto Scelsi - Quattro Pezzi Su Una Nota Sola (1959)





Alan Hovhaness: Symphony No.19 'Vishnu' (1966)





Sofia Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte (1982)





Sofia Gubaidulina - The Lyre Of Orpheus





Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra





Ligeti - Requiem (1965)





György Ligeti - "Clocks and Clouds"





Anaklasis (Matrix 5, 1994) - Krzysztof Penderecki





Krzysztof Penderecki - Polymorphia





Arvo Part - Te Deum





Sirenes - Claude Debussy





Gabriel Fauré - Requiem : 'In Paradisum'





Arvo Pärt - Tabula Rasa





Karel Husa: Apotheosis of this Earth (1971)





Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead





John Tavener: Darkness into Light





Erik SATIE: Gnossienne No. 1 and whole Gymnopedie





Rued Langgaard: Sfærernes musik (BVN 128) (1916)





Rautavaara Percussion Concerto 'Incantations'





I will add more music as soon as I find my lists
If you know more music similar to those I listed, please write them
in comment section. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

That was nearly endless!

Your list contains some of my favourite works.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Great list, but don't forget the Prefatory Action!


----------



## Atrahasis

dogen said:


> That was nearly endless!
> 
> Your list contains some of my favourite works.


I will add even more  It would be nice if all of you could write your 
personal list of mystical classical music.

@TwoPhotons
Nice. Add more 

Ominous, mystical, sinister, profound and transcendental , music of universe and of soul... that kind of music!


----------



## Guest

Atrahasis said:


> I will add even more  It would be nice if all of you could write your
> personal list of mystical classical music.
> 
> @TwoPhotons
> Nice. Add more
> 
> Ominous, mystical, sinister, profound and transcendental , music of universe and of soul... that kind of music!


Well...seeing as we're in agreement on Scelsi...his orchestral works generally (of his later "style"). Pfhat, Konx-om-Pax, Hymnos, Chukrum....


----------



## Atrahasis

This is also a fine work:





And yes, I like all from Scelsi


----------



## techniquest

Some list! And it's nice to see so much Alan Hovhaness in there; however in my opinion you've missed his most mystical orchestral work: "Fra Angelico". Sixteen minutes of other-worldly beauty.


----------



## Atrahasis

Beautiful. I would like to see your list
Write it when you have time.

P.S. Alan Hovhaness was a great composer!
I m devoted listener of this "mystical classical music" and most prominent figures of that kind of music are Hovhaness and Rautavaara (just my opinion). My favorite composers are Sibelius, Shostakovich and Mahler; but no one can top the sense od mysticality that Hovhaness or Rautavaara shaped in their works.


----------



## Guest

On the desert deity front, I enjoy the music of Arvo Pärt. Such as Te Deum.


----------



## Atrahasis

Part is often credited as minimalistic but mystery is minimal in its nature. His works are shrouded
in divine mystery of Cosmos and of existance. I m Orthodox and orthodox sacred music is ominous and deep, but Parts music is more than sacred...and in its core is not only religion but life and existane itself. Parts God is transcendental and eternal cosmos.






This is the best performance of Parts Te Deum in my opinion.

When speaking about Part I like to mention composers as Messiaen, Schnittke and Lutosławski.


----------



## sloth

sciarrino: studi per l'intonazione del mare






sciarrino: libro notturno delle voci






however all of sciarrino's pieces are "in limine" between this and the "other" world, imho


----------



## techniquest

There's plenty of ominous music in Vaughan William's 7th Symphony, but this 3rd movement couples the forbidding with the mystical (imho). This is the best recording of the piece too


----------



## Atrahasis

sloth said:


> sciarrino: studi per l'intonazione del mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sciarrino: libro notturno delle voci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however all of sciarrino's pieces are "in limina" between this and the "other" world, imho


Never heard this. Truly not from this world.
Looking forward to see other music from your list.



techniquest said:


> There's plenty of ominous music in Vaughan William's 7th Symphony, but this 3rd movement couples the forbidding with the mystical (imho). This is the best recording of the piece too


Sinfonia Antartica is marvelous, there is something truly mysterious within all those melodies.
At the end organ... vast landscape and then fading melody, like a cold breeze during the night illumined by white snow and the secretive moon.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Atrahasis said:


> Music which can be used to describe the endless Universe, or dark and mystical corners of the galaxies. Music that resonates to the deepest parts of human souls and music that illumines human mysterious nature. If you know compositions that match those criterias, write them in the comments.
> 
> *random order!
> 
> Tristan Murail Les courants de l'espace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLAUDE DEBUSSY: CLAIR DE LUNE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avet Terterian Symphony N6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlheinz Stockhausen -- FREITAGS-GRUSS (WELTRAUM 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unanswered Question - Charles Ives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Angels & Visitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel of Dusk - Einojuhani Rautavaara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara - Harp Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No.8 ("The Journey")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Whitacre - Deep Field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penderecki - Horn Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Thorvaldsdottir - Aeriality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ustvolskaya - Concerto (1946)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius - The Swan of Tuonela, Op 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen - Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ola Gjeilo - Song of the Universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård - Iris, from Iris/Voyage into the Golden Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penderecki: Cello Concerto No.1 (1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius - Symphony no.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaija Saariaho: Asteroid 4179 "Toutatis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Adès - Polaris (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Sculthorpe - From Oceana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgard Varese, Arcana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n .17 op. 213 "Symphony for metal orchestra"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas: ...Und... (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård: Metamorfosi (1954)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques III. Partiels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas - limited approximations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Murail - Gondwana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Murail - Désintégrations (1982-83)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness (Symphony No. 48 'Vision of Andromeda')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis ~ Shaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hovhaness 1970 SY22 'City of Light'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Holst, Invocation
> Gustav Holst, Invocation
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Natura Renovatur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Anagamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - The Works for Double Bass | Dharana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis ‎- Kraanerg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaija Saariaho: Oltra Mar (1999)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saariaho. Orion - I. Memento mori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas - Hyperion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Kurtág - Stele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jón Leifs: Hafís op.63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holst - The Planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Van de Vate - Chernobyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messiaen - Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Scriabin: Prometheus or the Poem of Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen Improvisations - organ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis - Keqrops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis - "Jonchaies" for 109 musicians (1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - Volumina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - Ramifications (12 Strings Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> 
> Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 6 op. 173 "Celestial gate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALAN HOVHANESS: Symphony No.50 Mount St. Helens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 53 op. 377 "Star dawn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness - Prayer of St. Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Hurqualia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Anahit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Quattro Pezzi Su Una Nota Sola (1959)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness: Symphony No.19 'Vishnu' (1966)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte (1982)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Gubaidulina - The Lyre Of Orpheus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ligeti - Requiem (1965)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - "Clocks and Clouds"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anaklasis (Matrix 5, 1994) - Krzysztof Penderecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krzysztof Penderecki - Polymorphia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvo Part - Te Deum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirenes - Claude Debussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Fauré - Requiem : 'In Paradisum'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvo Pärt - Tabula Rasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karel Husa: Apotheosis of this Earth (1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Tavener: Darkness into Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik SATIE: Gnossienne No. 1 and whole Gymnopedie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rued Langgaard: Sfærernes musik (BVN 128) (1916)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara Percussion Concerto 'Incantations'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add more music as soon as I find my lists
> If you know more music similar to those I listed, please write them
> in comment section. Thanks.


I thank you and give you an imaginary hug, nice comprehensive list there!


----------



## TwoPhotons

Some Nystroem might fit into the list as well:


----------



## Atrahasis

@TwoPhotons Very nice!

Georges Lentz - Caeli enarrant... VII Mysterium - Birrung


----------



## dieter

Atrahasis said:


> Music which can be used to describe the endless Universe, or dark and mystical corners of the galaxies. Music that resonates to the deepest parts of human souls and music that illumines human mysterious nature. If you know compositions that match those criterias, write them in the comments.
> 
> *random order!
> 
> Tristan Murail Les courants de l'espace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLAUDE DEBUSSY: CLAIR DE LUNE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avet Terterian Symphony N6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlheinz Stockhausen -- FREITAGS-GRUSS (WELTRAUM 1/2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Unanswered Question - Charles Ives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony No. 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Angels & Visitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel of Dusk - Einojuhani Rautavaara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara - Harp Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einojuhani Rautavaara - Symphony No.8 ("The Journey")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Whitacre - Deep Field
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penderecki - Horn Concerto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Thorvaldsdottir - Aeriality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ustvolskaya - Concerto (1946)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sibelius - The Swan of Tuonela, Op 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalevi Aho: Symphony No. 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen - Éclairs sur l'au-delà...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ola Gjeilo - Song of the Universal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård - Iris, from Iris/Voyage into the Golden Screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penderecki: Cello Concerto No.1 (1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Sibelius - Symphony no.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaija Saariaho: Asteroid 4179 "Toutatis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Adès - Polaris (2010)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Sculthorpe - From Oceana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgard Varese, Arcana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n .17 op. 213 "Symphony for metal orchestra"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas: ...Und... (2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per Nørgård: Metamorfosi (1954)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grisey - Les espaces acoustiques III. Partiels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas - limited approximations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Murail - Gondwana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Murail - Désintégrations (1982-83)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness (Symphony No. 48 'Vision of Andromeda')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis ~ Shaar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hovhaness 1970 SY22 'City of Light'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Holst, Invocation
> Gustav Holst, Invocation
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Natura Renovatur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Anagamin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - The Works for Double Bass | Dharana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis ‎- Kraanerg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaija Saariaho: Oltra Mar (1999)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saariaho. Orion - I. Memento mori
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georg Friedrich Haas - Hyperion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Kurtág - Stele
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgard Varèse, Ameriques
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jón Leifs: Hafís op.63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holst - The Planets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Van de Vate - Chernobyl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messiaen - Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Scriabin: Prometheus or the Poem of Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivier Messiaen Improvisations - organ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis - Keqrops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iannis Xenakis - "Jonchaies" for 109 musicians (1977)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - Volumina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - Ramifications (12 Strings Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> György Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
> 
> Elgar - Nimrod (from "Enigma Variations")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 6 op. 173 "Celestial gate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALAN HOVHANESS: Symphony No.50 Mount St. Helens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness * Sinfonia n. 53 op. 377 "Star dawn"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness - Prayer of St. Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Hurqualia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Anahit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacinto Scelsi - Quattro Pezzi Su Una Nota Sola (1959)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Hovhaness: Symphony No.19 'Vishnu' (1966)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Gubaidulina: Sieben Worte (1982)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia Gubaidulina - The Lyre Of Orpheus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lutosławski - Concerto for Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ligeti - Requiem (1965)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> György Ligeti - "Clocks and Clouds"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anaklasis (Matrix 5, 1994) - Krzysztof Penderecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krzysztof Penderecki - Polymorphia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvo Part - Te Deum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirenes - Claude Debussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Fauré - Requiem : 'In Paradisum'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvo Pärt - Tabula Rasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karel Husa: Apotheosis of this Earth (1971)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Tavener: Darkness into Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik SATIE: Gnossienne No. 1 and whole Gymnopedie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rued Langgaard: Sfærernes musik (BVN 128) (1916)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rautavaara Percussion Concerto 'Incantations'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add more music as soon as I find my lists
> If you know more music similar to those I listed, please write them
> in comment section. Thanks.


Wow, what a list. Awesome. Also awesome that you have explored so much music which is off the beaten track.


----------



## DeepR

Thanks for the list! I don't know most of these but I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Just a passing thought, I have always seen Bach and Messiaen's music to be a spiritual kind of musical (even though I'm an atheist). Gubaidulina and Schnittke, I feel also share that spiritual mystical quality (not every work, but still a portion of their work). I find this attractive to my ears too.


----------



## Atrahasis

I found this interesting Classical music navigator. Really fine stuff.
You should check it. http://people.wku.edu/charles.smith/music/index2.htm

More mystical music:

*Tavener *was really genius; I will add more of him.









A bit of *Szymanowski*:





Alfred *Schnittke*: Agony + more of him!!!





*Holst:* Choral Hymns from the Rig Veda





Henry *Brant*: Orbits (1979) a bit ominous and harsh
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1wM3wBOB28"[/URL]

Wolfgang Rihm: Astralis (2001)





Peter *Eötvös:* IMA (2001/2002)





*Frank Martin* - Mass for Double Choir; not too mysterious but still very good





George *Crumb*: Makrokosmos Vol.I 





From a Dark Millennium By Joseph *Schwantner*





Aftertones of Infinity By Joseph *Schwantner*





...And the Mountains Rising Nowhere By Joseph *Schwantner*





Xerxes by John *Mackey*





Te Deum - Jean *Langlais*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Peteris Vasks - Distant Light
*




I would appreciate if any of senior members and all members introduced with mystical classical music could write their lists of mystical classical music. That subgenre includes music that can be described by following words: *Mystical*, *spiritual*, *wondering*, *stellar*, *music of universe, religious ominous music with dark elements, exotic and esoteric* ... It needs to have that mysterious/philosophical and deep vibe to it. Music of the *universe* and of *soul *as I like to call it. It can be very dark also...not only depressing and sad but *sinister*.


----------



## Guest

The list in the OP is magnificent; there is not a composer there I don't love. <3 but some more music to explore anyway!


----------



## helenora

My list is very simple short and long at the same time:* baroque music* is all mystical for me. of course it all depends on a definition of being mystical, etc but let's leave these talks for a while. Handel for me is Baroque too , mainly my definition of a baroque music is based on a style rather than an epoch as such , therefore Handel is included. Ominous will leave aside.....as for Faure's Requiem , quite agree and some other more contemporary works as well, as for the 20th/21st centuries works can be called mystical- that's a big question for me, but the yes, many of them are ominous ......


----------



## Atrahasis

helenora said:


> My list is very simple short and long at the same time:* baroque music* is all mystical for me. of course it all depends on a definition of being mystical, etc but let's leave these talks for a while. Handel for me is Baroque too , mainly my definition of a baroque music is based on a style rather than an epoch as such , therefore Handel is included. Ominous will leave aside.....as for Faure's Requiem , quite agree and some other more contemporary works as well, as for the 20th/21st centuries works can be called mystical- that's a big question for me, but the yes, many of them are ominous ......


This is not so mystical (Vivaldi)...





I like a lot of music from baroque period. There are some really mysterious pieces of music.

+ *Handel *for you:





I need to claryfy one thing, mystical music was introduced during twentieth century. It is often called by following names : Holy minimalism, mystic minimalism, spiritual minimalism, or sacred minimalis. This kind of mysterious has deeply philosophical note to it and it is not strictly limited to twentieth century. There are mysterious music from Romantic ( and neoromantic), baroque, post-modern, Avant-garde or even Renaissance periods. Many of the contemporary works are mystical also (Rautavaara for example or Segerstam, many Estonian composers, American minimalists...).
Ultimate mystical classical music is mixture of original twentieth century mysticism and other styles (old and new), like Hovhaness. There are some Hungarian and Polish mystical composers. Tavener and Messiaen are interesting example of pure, religious mysticism. Mystery is deeply conncected with all religious works but also with all minimalist music because minimal music is in its core mysterios and its themes are often deeply *philosophical *and connected with *human nature *and *nature of life, and universe.* Universe is afterall simple and minimal thing, humans think its complex in its nature, but thats our problem... our perception needs to evolve more

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_minimalism

Great navigator of classical music, check it out!!!
http://people.wku.edu/charles.smith/music/index2.htm


----------



## helenora

Atrahasis, thank you for this post and for Handel  I do love it. But yes, I 've foreseen this sort of talk as something which is perhaps in "minor" key , slwo tempo, etc, etc( I'm simplifying a bit, sorry for that) provoking thoughts of being called as something mysterious, deeply philosophical, etc. I understand all that and it's nice, but once we can see that " mysticism " in less "foggy, upset and deeply concerned" music, that is another phase of it. In short classical music is mysterious! and as for being philosophical no one could say better than him who wrote about Zarathustra:"And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music."


----------



## Atrahasis

But he also said: _"I would believe only in a God who could dance."_ Everytihing is a matter of perception, someone hears mysterious tunes in Handles music, someone in Hovhaness, someone think Haydn's is mysterious... etc. Music is a doorway of ultimate illusion... I like to define it like that.


----------



## helenora

Atrahasis said:


> But he also said: _"I would believe only in a God who could dance."_ Everytihing is a matter of perception, someone hears mysterious tunes in Handles music, someone in Hovhaness, someone think Haydn's is mysterious... etc. Music is a doorway of ultimate illusion... I like to define it like that.


absolutely! with this quote I initially wanted to reply, but couldn't remember it exactly. there is everything is said by that. " God is dancing" ( oh, please, believers and disbelievers don't take it too seriously, too literally and too personally as it serves much more as a metaphor ).

Joy in works of Handel and others can be a mystical experience to such extend as a deep sorrow....isn't it?

PS why do they invite this guy to conduct Berliner Philarmoniker? Or they are too concerned about national diversity these days? hehe ( rhetorical question )


----------



## Atrahasis

helenora said:


> Joy in works of Handel and others can be a mystical experience to such extend as a deep sorrow....isn't it?


Very true.



> PS why do they invite this guy to conduct Berliner Philarmoniker? Or they are too concerned about national diversity these days? hehe ( rhetorical question )


Berliner Philarmoniker is fine, no matter who is the conductor.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Jani Christou - Mysterion*





_Mysterion, scenic oratorio on Ancient Egyptian sacred texts for narrator, 
three mixed choirs, orchestra, tapes and actors (1965-66)_

Jani Christou was educated at the English School in Alexandria and he took his first piano lessons from various teachers and from the important Greek pianist Gina Bachauer. In 1948 he gained an MA in philosophy after having studied with *Ludwig Wittgenstein* and *Bertrand Russell* in Cambridge.


----------



## geralmar

Probably it's just me; but:

First movement, Schubert's Unfinished Symphony
Arabian Dance, Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker


----------



## Atrahasis

*Arabian Dance* is quite mysterious. Certanly good match for this list.
Speaking of Schubert's Unfinished Symphony it has some mysterious elements at the very beginning.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> Probably it's just me; but:
> 
> First movement, Schubert's Unfinished Symphony
> Arabian Dance, Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker


Not only you, believe me, count me in also:tiphat:


----------



## DeepR

Atrahasis said:


> *Mystical*, *spiritual*, *wondering*, *stellar*, *music of universe, religious ominous music with dark elements, exotic and esoteric*


Do you like ambient and space music as well? 
For me it works very well to get into that mystery zone. Well, the good stuff that is. I'm talking about music that demands less attention, that isn't fully fleshed out and created according to complex rules and forms... music that is more simplistic and intuitive, less obtrusive, less structured and defined, hazy... creating an air of mystery and appealing to the imagination. Do you see what I mean? 
I'm not saying complex classical music can't be mystical, spritual and all those things, on the contrary, but for sure, (electronic) ambient and space music has its own magic.


----------



## millionrainbows

Let's not forget "Interstellar Overdrive" on Pink Floyd's first album. Ba-da-boom!

But seriously, folks, I love to look at pictures of galaxies and ponder the immensity of the universe. _This is the key to a valuable analogy_ in relating to serial music such as Boulez: the universe is so large, and we are so small, that the existence of music with great complexity, which seems 'unconcerned' with us or if we comprehend it, seems to model our relation to the universe.

As a nostalgic aside, Holst's music in The Planets is still so evocative of this. It still works for me!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Have you checked out John Zorn's classical music? I made some good suggestions on the composer guestbook section. A great portion of his music is thematically based around mysticism and occultism, which I can't say I've seen a great deal of in classical. His non-classical music (which he is far more prolific in) also dabbles in some of these themes, but check out his classical!!


----------



## Atrahasis

@DeepR

Please, can you recommend some good stuff?
Well, of course I like ambient-electronic music (its obvious)...

I set a task to myself to collect all possilbe mysterious works of classical music, and thats what I will do, but ambient music is also very close to late classical mysterious works, so please write your favorite ambient music here.


Thanks. 

P.S. If you know some more classical mysterious works (from any periods) write it too.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Atrahasis said:


> Please, can you recommend some good stuff?
> Well, of course I like ambient-electronic music (its obvious)...
> 
> I set a task to myself to collect all possilbe mysterious works of classical music, and thats what I will do, bui ambient music is also very close to late classical mysterious works, so please write your favorite ambient music here.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. If you know some more classical mysterious works (from any perios) write the too.


Copied from composer guestbooks: (Cat O Nine tails isn't mystical, though you may like it) just check out this mans selection, I'm missing stuff here, its just an introduction:

*Rituals* - an ensemble work for soprano, flute, (various other instruments), wind machine, chimes, organ, spade and dirt. there is clear Varese and Stockhausen influence here!

*Cat O nine Tails* - a polystylistic string quartet that appears to be made up of quotes (think Berio) and frequently shifts directions every few seconds

*Christabel* - one of my personal favourites. An alien piece for wind quintet? (I think).

*The Alchemist* - Another string quartet that is in the vein of Schoenberg or Webern. Some very nice combination of notes.

*Contes De Fees* - A highly virtuostic violin concerto, reminiscent of Boulez.

*Kol Nidre* - Another string quartet in D minor, more minimalist in style, with a drone on the Cello and 1st violin throughout the first half.

*Chimeras* - a Schoenbergian work inspired by Pierrot Lunaire (with the same group of instruments).

*Memento Mori* - A more minimalist work for string quartet, in vein of Feldman.

*The Aristos* - work for Strings and piano

*Occam's Razor* - A string trio, very nice too!


----------



## Atrahasis

Thanks Xenakiboy!!!

Now some recommendations from DeepR.


----------



## manyene

The final movement of the Vaughan Williams 6th Symphony - cf the composer's reference to 'a little sleep' (Tempest)


----------



## Atrahasis

*Gloria Coates: Holographic Universe (1975)*


----------



## DeepR

Atrahasis said:


> @DeepR
> 
> Please, can you recommend some good stuff?
> Well, of course I like ambient-electronic music (its obvious)...
> 
> I set a task to myself to collect all possilbe mysterious works of classical music, and thats what I will do, but ambient music is also very close to late classical mysterious works, so please write your favorite ambient music here.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok just a few for now. Maybe you'll like these:

Oophoi - Lord of the Starfields




A gentle, droney piece. I think it's very beautiful.

Telomere - Sol Zero




Another floater, some simple chords and wonderful sound and atmosphere.

Steve Roach - Altus
https://app.box.com/s/s2bbsou65mthurk3g7lef20siqw1rv2n (preview; no download)
This one is of a different order and I think it's a great work, regardless of genre. Keep listening and give it time. 
Simple, yet elegant in essence, gigantic in its sound and effect. To me it captures the immensity of space and time better than anything.


----------



## Atrahasis

Very good. I would certanly like to see your whole list

Many whanks for this. 
Waiting to see more of your recommendations.


----------



## Gordontrek

Holst- Neptune from the Planets




Penderecki- Jacob's Dream


----------



## Atrahasis

Holst and Penderecki are already on the list, 
but a reminder is always welcome.


----------



## millionrainbows

I was looking at spiral galaxies, and the spiral motif is one that reappears throughout Mankind's psychic history: Indian teepees with spirals on them, labyrinths, plus naturally occurring spirals in nature, like sunflower seed-patterns, etc.

Maybe this 'mystic' and mysterious sense everybody is getting is a metaphor for "God," however you wish to take that. Surely, the immense distances, ages, and sizes of all these galaxies is 'god-like' in comparison to our very limited existences.


----------



## Atrahasis

Completely agree! Very well said.


----------



## DeepR

I think there are two sides to it. One is that you feel like an insignificant spec in the overwhelming cosmos, the other is that in spite of the incomprehensible scale of it all, there is oneness. Somehow, everything is connected through space and time, sharing the same origin, whatever it is. And sometimes, for a brief moment, it feels like I am one with it, as if I understand it, just for a tiny little bit... and oh is it wonderful, to catch a glimpse of the mystery, even if it's just an illusion... music helps me get there.


----------



## Atrahasis

The universe is information and we are stationary 
in it, not three dimensional and not in space or time. ~Philip K. Dick

Imagine that all there is is just an information (a word - logos in Bible)... 
Its a strange thing and even more mysterious.

Science already started to support this idea:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_principle


----------



## Gordontrek

Atrahasis said:


> Holst and Penderecki are already on the list,
> but a reminder is always welcome.


I know, but the two particular pieces I linked weren't. 
I actually used the low brass drones in Dream of Jacob in a sound project for a music technology class last semester. I used it to symbolize tinges of anxiety in the heart of a soldier going into battle. It worked out pretty well actually.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Make sure you add:
"Pandora's box", "Necronomicon", "777", "All Hallows eve" by John Zorn to your list too!


----------



## Atrahasis

*Moisei Vainberg: Symphony No.12 (1975/1976)*

_in Memoriam
D. Shostakovich_


----------



## regenmusic

I am not saying this in a negative way at all, but I think the feelings from mysticism, or mystical music -- when "sane" -- help people get into more positive emotions, and form a positive narrative about life. I repeat it's not a negative thing because often people who have been injured by others have been so for no reason. Mysticism or mystical music helps them get away from the past, and what someone may say is "reality." So, the incapacity for enjoying mystical music or other things to do with mysticism can lead one to a cul de sac, where a lot of normal reality hasn't worked out for one because of some kind of pecking order (Facebook perhaps? :lol: ).


----------



## clavichorder

This piece contains an absurd sort of(and level of) mysticism. Mysticism from concentrate:


----------



## DeepR

^^ His last set of preludes, Op. 74, is maybe not as far out there, but it does have a strong "ominous" sense:
My favorites are No. 2 and 5:


----------



## regenmusic

John La Montaine (1920-2013) : Piano Concerto No. 2 "Transformations" (premiered 1987)


----------



## Xenakiboy

Atrahasis said:


> *Moisei Vainberg: Symphony No.12 (1975/1976)*
> 
> _in Memoriam
> D. Shostakovich_


Woah, I really like the sound of this!


----------



## Azol

Wondered why you included the 4th but left out the 5th.
I prefer different recording though - by Lahti SO on ECM Records.
*Valentin Silvestrov "Symphony No.5"*





This one is amazing!
*Erkki (sic!) Melartin,Traumgesicht*


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Fascinating list on OP, then lots more really interesting suggestions.

May I also suggest Sibelius - Tapiola. An impression of something huge, dark and 'other'.


----------



## clockworkmurderer

This one, Biber's Sonata No 3 for Violin and Continuo from the CD Unam Ceylum, gets me every time. I feel like I'm floating in deep space when I listen to it with my eyes closed in my hammock.


----------



## Aecio

I'm surprised nobody has talked about it yet, but Morton Feldman Rothko Chapel really deserves to be on the list.
Philip Glass String Quartet #4 could also fit nicely (specially the central slow movement)


----------



## Atrahasis

DeepR said:


> Ok just a few for now. Maybe you'll like these:
> 
> Oophoi - Lord of the Starfields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gentle, droney piece. I think it's very beautiful.
> 
> Telomere - Sol Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another floater, some simple chords and wonderful sound and atmosphere.
> 
> Steve Roach - Altus
> https://app.box.com/s/s2bbsou65mthurk3g7lef20siqw1rv2n (preview; no download)
> This one is of a different order and I think it's a great work, regardless of genre. Keep listening and give it time.
> Simple, yet elegant in essence, gigantic in its sound and effect. To me it captures the immensity of space and time better than anything.


I've been listening to Oöphoi lately and I enjoyed listening to it. 
Could you, please, expand your list of recommendations. 

----------------------------------
Nice posts guys.


----------



## Atrahasis

Azol said:


> Wondered why you included the 4th but left out the 5th.


I keep many of the compositions and 
composers for the final list I intend to post in future.


----------



## Xenakiboy

DeepR said:


> Ok just a few for now. Maybe you'll like these:
> 
> Oophoi - Lord of the Starfields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gentle, droney piece. I think it's very beautiful.
> 
> Steve Roach - Altus
> https://app.box.com/s/s2bbsou65mthurk3g7lef20siqw1rv2n (preview; no download)
> This one is of a different order and I think it's a great work, regardless of genre. Keep listening and give it time.
> Simple, yet elegant in essence, gigantic in its sound and effect. To me it captures the immensity of space and time better than anything.


I love the Oophoi one and I already like Steve Roach, I got one of his records with Robert Rich.
Thanks for reminding me of my love for Ambient (especially "dark ambient"), I've really been neglecting it for the past year.
Thanks!! 
:tiphat:


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros

Idk how famous this piece is but Rachmaninoffs 'Fantasie Tableaux' 
Lovely piece, one of my personal favourites


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Webern's _Marcia Funebre_, 4th of his _Six Pieces for Orchestra_, Op. 6.


----------



## Azol

If you also looking to expand your list into Ambient genre, I suggest to look for *David Parsons* albums, especially *Dorje Ling*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Then there's the _Tuba Mirum_ from Schnittke's Requiem...






Rarely has the time-honoured combination of organ and flexatone sounded so sinister


----------



## Atrahasis

Azol said:


> If you also looking to expand your list into Ambient genre, I suggest to look for *David Parsons* albums, especially *Dorje Ling*


Awesome. If you know more similar music, write them here.
Many thanks.


----------



## DeepR

Atrahasis said:


> I've been listening to Oöphoi lately and I enjoyed listening to it.
> Could you, please, expand your list of recommendations.


My list is endless. If you don't mind I'll just post a few more, with the mystical, ominous and universe theme in mind. 

Raison d'Etre - Katharos





Troum & Yen Pox - Mnemonic Induction II





Steve Roach - Journey of One (live concert; 15 minute excerpt)
https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/journey-of-one-disc-one-part-7


----------



## Xenakiboy

DeepR said:


> My list is endless. If you don't mind I'll just post a few more, with the mystical, ominous and universe theme in mind.
> 
> Raison d'Etre - Katharos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troum & Yen Pox - Mnemonic Induction II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Roach - Journey of One (live concert; 15 minute excerpt)
> https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/journey-of-one-disc-one-part-7


I was looking through my scores last night and I found your avatar from the Scriabin - Prometheus score! 
It's a mystic piece of art! :tiphat: cheers!

Ps. I have that Troum & Yen Pox track!


----------



## Atrahasis

I like all music that DeepR recommended!:tiphat:

Raison D'etre - Towards Desolation


----------



## Atrahasis

Kaija Saariaho : Laterna Magica


----------



## Atrahasis

Arvo Pärt - Trisagion For String Orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I think Denisov has that mystical nature


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR




----------



## millionrainbows

DeepR said:


> Ok just a few for now. Maybe you'll like these:
> 
> Oophoi - Lord of the Starfields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gentle, droney piece. I think it's very beautiful.
> 
> Telomere - Sol Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another floater, some simple chords and wonderful sound and atmosphere.
> 
> Steve Roach - Altus
> https://app.box.com/s/s2bbsou65mthurk3g7lef20siqw1rv2n (preview; no download)
> This one is of a different order and I think it's a great work, regardless of genre. Keep listening and give it time.
> Simple, yet elegant in essence, gigantic in its sound and effect. To me it captures the immensity of space and time better than anything.


I think the title "Lord of the Starfields" came from a Bruce Cockburn song. I hope he gave credit.


----------



## Atrahasis

*Elliott Carter - Sound Fields (2007)*






*Fazıl Say - Universe, Symphony No. 3*
I already posted this interesting work somewhere...


----------



## Atrahasis

*Bruno Mantovani, Time Stretch (2005)*


----------



## Atrahasis

*Henry Cowell: Symphony No.11 "Seven Rituals of Music" (1954)*








> P.S. I m still working on my list of mystical classical music and composers!


----------



## Atrahasis

*Lutoslawski - Piano Concerto
*Krystian Zimerman


----------



## Atrahasis

Bechara El-Khoury: Horn Concerto "The Dark Mountain"


----------



## Atrahasis

*Karl-Birger Blomdahl - Symphony No 3 *


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Atrahasis

Come on classical music devotees, more mystical music please

Scriabin is mystical genius, but I prefer orchestral mysterious music (but his Sonata No 8 is exception).






First part of Glière's Third Symphony under the title Wandering Pilgrims - Ilya Muromets and Svyagotor 
is pretty much mysterious, and I like it.

Please I beg you to contribute to this thread because I want to finish my big list of mysterious classical music!

Many thanks:tiphat:


----------



## Medtnaculus

I always associate Mysticism in my mind with Scriabin and his disciples.


----------



## Bettina

Liszt's Dante Symphony is quite mystical and eerie--and at times terrifying! The symphony is based on Dante's Divine Comedy.

The first movement portrays a journey through Hell. Very appropriate for the Halloween season! The second movement represents Purgatory, complete with a choir of sinners praying for deliverance.

Here's a link to the whole symphony:


----------



## hpowders

Mysticism in music: César Franck: Symphony in D minor.


----------



## Varick

I find no piece of music more wonderfully dark and powerful than Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue. It's got to be played by someone who isn't afraid to use the biggest bass pipes on the organ! It just builds and builds and builds and builds! One of my favorite pieces of music of all time.

I'm on the fifth link of the OP (Rautavaara Symph #7). And how exactly is this stuff different than "mood music?"

V


----------



## Atrahasis

Thanks guys. Great posts. 
Write some more when you have time.

@Varic
I m not familiar with the term mood music, but Rautavaara has a distinctive style and he often uses sounds of nature in his compositions. His ANGEL series are very much mystical. All in all, he was a great composer.


----------



## ST4

This is a very useful thread that keeps on giving!


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Atrahasis

ST4 said:


> This is a very useful thread that keeps on giving!


Thanks. Thats the point of every thread

:tiphat:


----------



## Atrahasis

Poul Ruders: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Atrahasis

Hildegard von Bingen - Canticles Of Ecstasy






Well, Hildegard's music is something I can not explain using just plain words.


----------



## ST4

Atrahasis said:


> Thanks. Thats the point of every thread
> 
> :tiphat:


I've been reading through it and it is a very expansive resource. The OP is impressing enough as it is!


----------



## Atrahasis

*Carl Ruggles: Sun-treader*






John Corigliano * Symphony No 1


----------



## Atrahasis

Andrzej Panufnik - Symphony No 3


----------



## Atrahasis

Pēteris Vasks - Message for String Orchestra, Percussion and Two Pianos


----------



## Atrahasis

Ernest Bloch,Poems of the Sea






*Ernest Bloch: Voice in the Wilderness* *dark


----------



## Atrahasis

*Franco Cesarini: Blue Horizons*






Around 100 mystical pieces added in the past week.
More job awaits me.


----------



## Atrahasis

Roberto Gerhard: Sinfonia n.3 "Collages" (1960)


----------



## Atrahasis




----------



## Atrahasis

Peter Lieberson: 6 Realms for Cello and Orchestra


----------



## Dalron

I'm so totally enthralled by the eeriness of Christophe Beck's score for the TV series '_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_' that I'm listening to it most days (this is despite never having watched a single episode of the show). I even bought a second copy of the CD in case I damage the original.









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLTjKYMLpYdhMJhgA4WOAcjI98JKHyNrfI


----------



## nature

John Tavener's work is consistently mystical in my opinion. Most of his work is choral sacred works, but his orchestral compositions have a deeply spiritual sound too.

The Protecting Veil, Eternal Memory and Theophany are all incredible pieces.


----------



## hpowders

In real time, Franck's Symphony in D minor in portions is as ominous and mysterious as one can get.

Same with Bartók's Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta and the Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Opening of Mahler 3.


----------



## anahit

This is wonderful, particularly when the tenor comes in.


----------



## Enthusiast

I haven't read all the posts but isn't it notable that so many of us have such different ideas about what mystical sounds like? Does this mean it is not a useful word to use when discussing music?


----------



## anahit

Enthusiast said:


> I haven't read all the posts but isn't it notable that so many of us have such different ideas about what mystical sounds like? Does this mean it is not a useful work to use when discussing music?


This is a forum. So you might disagree or agree. What I find wonderful here is that we can unexpectedly discover some true treasures! I like it.


----------



## Enthusiast

^^^ Sorry but I don't understand your response to me. There was a typo in my post (now corrected) but I don't think it could lead to you thinking I was agreeing or disagreeing with anything! It is a forum and I felt like it might be good to discuss the way we use language to describe music. I found that the word mystical is used differently by different people and thought this might be interesting to unpack. I do also like this forum. If some aspect of my post seems objectionable tell me how?


----------

